# Wo kann ich Javax.Comm Api Downloaden ?



## tux2323 (14. Nov 2005)

Hi liebe Java User,
Ich habe das Problem, dass ich auf der Sun Seite keinen Link finde wo ich *Javax.Comm* für *Win32* downloaden kann.
Unter diesen Links wo es das mal gab finde ich es nicht
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/index.jsp
:arrow: http://java.sun.com/products/javacomm/javadocs/javax/comm/package-summary.html 

Was ist passiert unterstützt Sun die RS232 unter Windows nicht mehr oder was muss ich tun bzw. installieren?

mfg Christian  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L  ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2005)

Interessant! Die alten Links zur comm-API gibts nicht mehr. Auch die Versionsnummer hat sich nun erhöht, da wurde offensichtlich dran gebastelt. Derzeit stehen nur Download-Links für Linux und Solaris zur Verfügung.
Ich habe noch die Vorgänger-Version hier liegen, wenn du die haben willst, stelle ich sie zum Download zur Verfügung.


----------



## tux2323 (14. Nov 2005)

Also ich habe im Netz *javacomm20-win32* gefunden wenn du was aktuellers hast wäre es sehr nett wenn du es mir zur Verfügung stellen kannst.
Aber mich würde auch intersieren wieso die von SUN keine Windows Version mehr bereitstellen???

mfg Christian


----------



## L-ectron-X (14. Nov 2005)

Dann solltest du diese Version herunterladen, das ist die Vorgängerversion.
Wenn Sun bisher noch keine Version für Windows zur Verfügung gestellt hat, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass keine nachgeschoben wird. :wink:


----------



## tux2323 (14. Nov 2005)

Da hast du natürlich recht und ich hoffe mal das in den nechsten Tagen eine Windows Version folgt.
 :roll:


----------



## Guest (10. Jan 2006)

es ist immer noch keine da. will man für windows keine rs232 mehr?

castle


----------



## L-ectron-X (10. Jan 2006)

Hier ist für alle, die die  javaxcomm 2.0 noch mal brauchen ein Link zum Downloaden:
http://www.diplomanach.fh-augsburg....a/Tools/Java/API/CommAPI/javacomm20-win32.zip


----------

